# Taurus aluminum frame



## hoggs (Dec 30, 2018)

Thinking of ordering one of these from ProShot. Does anyone have any experience with the full-size Taurus? How does it shoot vs. the mini-Taurus?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The Mini Taurus works well with a cheekbone anchor and the bigger Aluminum from ProShot works well with a long draw and the band barely touching the cheek... Basically the difference between 3" outside measure fork vs. 4" outside forks.


----------



## hoggs (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks, Bill! Since I'm a relative noob with a cheekbone anchor I'll stick with my mini-Taurus for now. That aluminum frame sure looks snazzy, though. Thanks again!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool, thanks for the info mr. hays.


----------



## speedgoat (Jun 22, 2019)

Just have Bill make you a 4in model. I did and i like it alot


----------

